

Mathematical surprises - gnosis
http://divisbyzero.com/2010/08/18/mathematical-surprises/

======
arethuza
I would include the Diffie-Hellman key exchange algorithm in that list - it is
pretty simple but wonderfully counter-intuitive:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffie%E2%80%93Hellman_key_exch...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffie%E2%80%93Hellman_key_exchange)

------
mhb
I've always liked the birthday problem:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem>

------
Juha
That's great list, was glad to see some familiar ones there too. I'd suggest
putting up for example your top10 list. It takes a long time to go through all
of those and as mentioned, not all are that intriguing.

